# UK: Cannabis: The Police Verdict



## Goldie (Apr 27, 2005)

UK: Cannabis: The Police Verdict 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CANNABIS: THE POLICE VERDICT 

POLICE say cannabis users and dealers will feel the force of the law even if they use it for medicinal purposes. 

Last night, a spokeswoman for North Wales Police said: "We enforce the law as it currently stands." 

And South Wales Police said: "At the end of the day, if people are growing or buying cannabis for medicinal reasons they are breaking the law. 

"There is no way we could negotiate with that." 

Sun, 24 Apr 2005
Source: Wales on Sunday (UK)
Contact: http://icwales.icnetwork.co.uk/0100news/letters/
Website: http://icwales.icnetwork.co.uk/


----------



## JennysMan (May 6, 2005)

Man we have it easy in the U.K now! Cannabis has been reduced to a class C drug here for a while now. Which means you won't get arrested for possession. At the most you'll get a warning. Although if you're caught too many times smoking in public it can lead to an arrest. I heard rumours that they are thinking of upgrading it back to class B though, due to "confusion over what the laws on cannabis mean". I hope this doesn't happen cos we haven't had it this good since the 70s! Not that Id remember...


----------



## Goldie (May 7, 2005)

Lucky you.


----------

